# Thoughts on the Oink...



## Greg Rempe (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, first off, it was great to finally meet some of you face to face!  Always nice to see Uncle Bubba, great to finally meet Bruce B and Wittdog!  Brian J is a hoot...can only imagine how much fun he was the night before!  Very cool to meet Rich Decker...and Unity made the drive to spectate and meet folks as well!  That was a cool surprise, John!

Of course it was great meeting Ludichris for the first time!    His team was great and very nice...My man Dallas sacked up and did well for the episode he found himself in earlier!    Good job Dallas!  Of course it was a pleasure meeting Diva Q, Impalier17 and the rest of the Diva Q crew!  I met both Diva's..."turn in time Diva" and "regular Diva"    You both were very nice!

Oommpappy is a great guy!  Him and his wife really turned out some great tasting food...especially that brisket I never tasted!  

Of course the highlight was meeting Bill TGG and getting him to admit that he was wrong this whole time about me not showing!  And the tape proves it...thanks for the poster, Bill!!

Thank you all for making me and my wife feel welcome and letting me take film and pics of all your stuff...it is certainly appreciated!  I had a wonderful time and look forward to seeing all of you again...and maybe some more, next year!  

All of you are big reasons why the forum continues to grow and gain respect in the competition community!!  I am honored to have met all of you!!  Thanks a million!


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Too bad you did not get a chance to meet me! :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 1, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Too bad you did not get a chance to meet me! :roll:



Is it?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that was the plan all along.  As soon as he found out you weren't going to be there he decides to show up. [smilie=a_hrm.gif]


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 1, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> it was great meeting you too greg but you should have had some knob creek.



He's had enough knob.  

creek that is...


----------



## Adrienne1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> He's had enough knob.



I honestly did not think that was possible!!


----------

